# Me singing ( wishing you were somehow again ) no singing lessons



## buffyxangelll (Sep 1, 2011)

Hello Everyone_ ( I don't know where to post this?, please tell me if i'm not allowed to post it here.)_

My name is Anna and i'm 18 years old ( Netherlands ). I love listening to classical/musical songs and that's why I started singing some of the songs I love. I never had any singing lessons so please don't expect me to be good.

Here is a link of me singing.






If you have enough time then please let me know what you think. I have more singing videos on my channel.

With much love from Anna


----------

